# Digital Camera Price



## roccstar2 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello,

I am interested in buying a digital camera in the range of 15,000 to 20,000 RS. I have basically narrowed it down to two choices after reading a lot of reviews by users and professional reviewers.

Both of the cameras I have chosen are Canon's, they are in order of preference the Canon PowerShot A710 IS and the Canon PowerShot A540.

Unfortunately for me I live in Mangalore city (actually about an hour away near Manipal), hence there are no decent shops or showrooms around. The one shop that does sell Canons sells them at a pretty high price, the A540 is priced at 14,999!!, and they don't even have the A710 IS yet.

So I am considering making a trip to Bangalore sometime to make the purchase unless I can get a better deal here. So could anyone please tell me the price range for these cameras in Bangalore?

Sorry for the lengthy post, and thanks to everyone!

Peace


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

Canon is the best make i have used... so you can go for it.. i think A540 is costing around 12500/- with 20% TAX ( VAT is 20% on CAMERAS)


----------



## roccstar2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply shantanu_webmaster.

I just wish there were people from Bangalore who could give me the prices for the cameras in Bangalore..

Well even then it would still be good to get prices from anywhere in the major metros..

Thanks


----------



## royal (Feb 5, 2007)

Well for 20000/- I think you should go for Canon S3IS

You can also visit this


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 5, 2007)

this is the price list shown on website of canon, couple of days back when I was searching for myself


Digital Cameras ModelRecommended Retail Price
_* Street price varies_Digital IXUS 60 INR 18995.00 Digital IXUS 65 INR 20995.00 Digital IXUS 750 INR 24995.00 Digital IXUS 800 IS INR 21995.00 Digital IXUS 850 IS INR 25495.00 Digital IXUS 900 Ti INR 26995.00 Digital IXUS i7 Zoom INR 18995.00 EOS 1D Mark II N INR 279995.00 EOS 1Ds Mark II INR 519995.00 EOS 30D INR 84995.00 EOS 350D INR 46995.00 EOS 400D INR 56995.00 EOS 5D INR 209995.00 PowerShot A430 INR 8995.00 PowerShot A530 INR 11395.00 PowerShot A540 INR 14495.00 Powershot A630 INR 20195.00 Powershot A640 INR 23395.00 PowerShot A700 INR 18995.00 Powershot A710 IS INR 21395.00 PowerShot G7 INR 34695.00 PowerShot S3 IS INR 27995.00 


and for cam corders


Digital Camcorders 
Model Recommended Retail Price
* Street price varies 

DC10 (PAL & NTSC Versions) INR 37995.00 

DC100 (PAL) INR 29995.00 

DC20 (PAL & NTSC Versions) INR 39995.00 

DC22 (PAL) INR 42995.00 

DC40 (PAL) INR 59995.00 

HV10 (PAL) INR 99995.00 

MV850i INR 28995.00 

MV920 INR 20995.00 

MV940 INR 23995.00 

MV960 INR 26995.00 

MVX350i INR 34995.00 

MVX460 INR 30995.00


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 5, 2007)

Those prices are completely retarded.... looks like the document is really old cos there's no way anyone will pay 2.1 lacs for an EOS 5D when it sells abroad for roughly 2300$. Lame if you ask me to be asking more than 2 lacs for it. Same with all the other DSLRs. The 350D is down to 32K street price afaik with bill and warranty.


----------



## royal (Feb 5, 2007)

Can someone kindly post Sony DSC-H5 price in Kolkata ?


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 5, 2007)

@roccstar2 i would suggest u to go for Canon Power shot 710 IS..
I had recently bought it from alpha market mumbai @13,500


----------



## shantanu (Feb 5, 2007)

i think canon makes a huge difference Quality wise ,, so go for any model but prefer the make as CANON


----------



## roccstar2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies guys!  I will most probably be going to Bangalore on the 16th of this month.  I hope to pick up a good deal on the 710 IS.  I've have done my research pretty well and have read all the reviews on the major digital camera review sites.  I can't wait to get my hand son this baby! 

Thanks to all!!


----------



## monkey (Feb 6, 2007)

I bought Canon S3IS thru Auction at www.indiatimes.com. Got it for Rs. 19,750/- (incl. delivery charges). I think its a gud price for this camera.


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 6, 2007)

i bought the a540 ten days back, and believe me i am more than happy for it manual control. no other camera gives u such options at that price. i paid 13,200/- just for the camera. kolkata price.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Feb 6, 2007)

For official price go to www.canon.co.in
By the way official price of A540 is Rs.14496.
and A710-IS is Rs.21395.

Take my suggestion. In budget of Rs 15000 you can get the SONY DSC-W30.
You can get SONY DSC-N1 around Rs 22000 and SONY DSC-W100 around 20000.

Sony's digital camera produce more powerful picture then Canon. Compare specification. Better you believe on your eyes. Go in one shop, take picture using both camera and let your eye decide which is the better? I sure that you will answer SONY.
Nikon coolpix is also a better option.


----------



## sam9999 (Feb 12, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> @roccstar2 i would suggest u to go for Canon Power shot 710 IS..
> I had recently bought it from alpha market mumbai @13,500


 I cant believe it coz canon site is saying this model is of 20k + ......


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 12, 2007)

sam9999 said:
			
		

> I cant believe it coz canon site is saying this model is of 20k + ......


 
That's bcoz i have purchased that without gaurantee...


----------



## sam9999 (Feb 12, 2007)

oh okie cud u pls tell me how is the camera n is IS technology is worth spending extra bucks ?????


----------

